# Mortal Kombat (Recruitment Closed)



## Albedo (Aug 9, 2006)

As you walk up the giant stairs, glancing at the ancient ruins and tattered depictions of past warriors, you wonder what awaits you in the massive temple above. You pass through the archway and find yourself in a extravagent banquet hall, filled with warriors of all shapes and sizes. Asking around, you discover very little about the nature of this meeting. Only one thing is generally know among the crowd, everyone is there to fight.

After an hour or so of feasting, mingling, and conversing, the party atmosphere is shattered by the sudden bursting open of a pair of double doors at the end of the hall. Lines of gaurds march sullenly through the room, shoving warriors to the sides of the room. Once things quiet down, a dark robed man, his decaying, wrinkled skin giving off the feeling that he was a lich. You knew he was alive though, judging by the raspy breathing  cutting through the silence. He surveyed the crowd, judging those who had gathered from all ends of the earth in front of him. 

"Welcome! You all have been chosen to enter the ancient tradition of Mortal Kombat. After tonight, this will be the only safe place on the island. There will be food and resting quarters available for everyone person, of every taste, and you will find our staff quite accomidationg for special requests. But outside, you will be forced to defend yourselves, and prove that you are, in fact, the strongest warrior in the world. We will call people out and bring them to their fighting grounds, and then the matches will begin. But you do not have to wait for us. You may feel free to challenge any other combatents at any time. For every opponent you defeat, you gain points. 1 For killing them, 2 For bringing them back alive, and 3 for getting their surrender. Once only 10 people remain, the top 3 will go on to the finals, while the other 7 will have a major free-for-all, the winner of which will join the others. Fight however you please. If you wish to make teams amongst yourselves, feel free, though your opponents will be given similar oppertunity. I look foreward to seeing the best this world has to offer.

*Rules* 
-all 3.5 wizards of the cost hardcover books are allowed. 
-Characters are level 10, with 50,000 XP
-Any race or monster acceptable, though its advisable to be able to somehow fit through medium creature sized hallways.
-100,000gp starting gold
-stats are 34 point buy
-Any alignment acceptable
-*Warning* you will be fighting against other pcs for many of the matches.
-Simliar to the true spirit of Mortal Kombat, PCs are going to have to pick an alignment to side with. Options here are Lawful, Chaotic, Good, Evil, or Neutral. You won't have to fight other people of your alignment until at least the free-for-all at the end, with the exception of Neutral which is more not joining any other team than being in one.

Good Luck


----------



## Question (Aug 9, 2006)

I cant help but wonder how many people are going to take frenzied berserker.

Then again, maybe not......insta dying after the frenzy ends would be very ironic.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2006)

I ran something like this once... I want to see how it is from the other side.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll give this a shot.  When do you want characters, and do you want us to post them here?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm thinking a minotaur monk. Ponts for bringing back alive screams grapple to me.  

"Any race or monster acceptable, though its advisable to be able to somehow fit through medium creature sized hallways." So noted, I'm guessing squeezing rules will apply.

But a big guy like the four armed bad guy in MK the movie seems appropriate.

Is it OK to submit multiple characters?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm using this as a chance to break out the Book of Nine Swords...let's see...


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'll give this a shot.  When do you want characters, and do you want us to post them here?




The Rogues gallery is up I'm probably gonna be accepting entries for about a week (till the 16th). 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Is it OK to submit multiple characters?




Yes, multiple submitions are acceptable.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

And one more thing I forgot to add (I'm editing the first post as well), Simliar to the true spirit of Mortal Kombat, PCs are going to have to pick an alignment to side with. Options here are Lawful, Chaotic, Good, Evil, or Neutral. You won't have to fight other people of your alignment until at least the free-for-all at the end, with the exception of Neutral which is more not joining any other team than being in one.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

Are you looking for fully realized characters or just Kombat monsters with correct stats?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

As the tournament progresses, a storyline will actually become more and more important, so while characters should be fairly combat oriented, I would like them to have some substance as well.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a concept that I think I will be submitting for this. Mainly just because I want to see him in play...the character is already level 10, so I just need to do some tweaks before posting him up.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 10, 2006)

This sounds like fun   I think I'll be submitting a character for sure.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, well, I'll dive into my books this weekend. Eeeuhm, wouldn't it be a bit cooler if we actually couldn't see what the other guys are capable off? Keeping the Charsheets secret untill the end? It would add to the suspense.


----------



## Question (Aug 10, 2006)

Arcane spellcasters, etc allowed?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Arcane spellcasters, etc allowed?




Yes, arcane casting, and any other types in the books, are allowed.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I'll dive into my books this weekend. Eeeuhm, wouldn't it be a bit cooler if we actually couldn't see what the other guys are capable off? Keeping the Charsheets secret untill the end? It would add to the suspense.




Thats an interesting thought, and I agree with the idea. Instead of posting your characters in the Rogues gallery, send them to me at tysopern@hotmail.com. After you do so, please post your character's name, race, and appearance, plus any well known bits of information into the rogues gallery so everyone can get a bit of an idea on what they are up against without giving away anyones builds. Don't forget to add what alignment you are fighting under.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

I said something, but I changed my mind. Desregard this post.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 10, 2006)

How do you want us to do hitpoints?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2006)

Max at first level, then 3/4 rounded up for all the other levels.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm starting a confirmation list of characters recieved.

Characters Recieved:
Einan - Kallandros - Good
Question - Tremere - Neutral
bluegodjanus - Torea - Good
devrimk - Katana - Lawful
Iku Rex - Zeki - Lawful
IcyCool - Sean McFallon - Lawful
Voidrazor - Shadow Dragon - Evil
Watus - Mord Ekland - Lawful
DrZombie - Acolyte Wu - (team not picked yet)


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 11, 2006)

*Flawless victory!*

I'm in! You'll get my character soon.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2006)

Workin on my char... hehe


----------



## Question (Aug 12, 2006)

Didnt i put neutral as alignment?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 12, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Didnt i put neutral as alignment?




You did, but I'm still waiting for you to post your character's basic information in the Rogues gallery and declare what side you are fighting for.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm in too! I'll post my character soon.


----------



## Question (Aug 12, 2006)

Rogues gallery? You mean a thread? Where is it?


----------



## bluegodjanus (Aug 12, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Rogues gallery? You mean a thread? Where is it?




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=171081


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 13, 2006)

I probably shouldn't join another game, but I'll try to throw an evil aligned character together.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 13, 2006)

This sounds like fun. I have a few questions before I make a character.

Am I right in assuming that we're "stuck" at 10th level? (No xp?)

Will there be time to cast protective spells, drink potions etc. before each battle? If so, how much time? ("Depends" is a perfectly fine answer. ) On the one hand "poof - you're standing next to the frenzied berserker, roll for initiative" seems a bit artificial, but on the other hand unlimited buff time will make non-spellcasters little more than amusing playthings for the casters. 

Can we use Monster Manual 2 and Fiend Folio? They're 3.0 (MM2) and "3.25" (FF), but there's an update booklet on WotC's website.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 13, 2006)

XP won't be set throughout this campain. Its not set in stone yet, but I believe what I'm going to do is allow a character to spend points earned in matches to gain levels. As for preperation before fights, the prep time will be based off of travel time, there won't be any private buffing (spellcraft may be an excellent option for all characters . Essentially you can do what you need to do on the trip to the arena, the mediaters guiding you there will then leave and you will be free to start whenever you choose.

As fpr MMII and the Fiend Folio, the Folio is allowed due to its slightly 3.5 nature. I'm a little more sketchy of the MMII on the grounds that most things in it lack a level adjustment. However, if you can find something in it that does have a LA and you can make the prereqs for go nuts.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Greetings, I have a few questions as to how the fights are going to be run, is it going to be a formal battle held in an arena with both parties being escorted there, or will it be more of a free for all, with people being let loose on the island and left to fight whomever and however they please.

FYI at this stage I'm finalising the details on a Thri-Kreen Warrior, he's almost finished, but I'm still agonising over what equipment to give him.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 14, 2006)

Three more questions: 
Can/will we be called out to fight more than once/day? 

Will we be healed between battles? (Including stuff like ability drain/damage and disease.)

Can we craft magic items with "spare" XP?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Greetings, I have a few questions as to how the fights are going to be run, is it going to be a formal battle held in an arena with both parties being escorted there, or will it be more of a free for all, with people being let loose on the island and left to fight whomever and however they please.




For starters, most poeple will only have to fight once day day, not including challenges. However, as the number of fighters decreases, so does the downtime between fights.

As for whether or not its formal, for the most part it will be, since it is a tournament and there needs to be control. However, the challenges work on an anytime, anywhere, anyhow basis.



			
				Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Three more questions:
> Can/will we be called out to fight more than once/day?
> 
> Will we be healed between battles? (Including stuff like ability drain/damage and disease.)
> ...




alrighty, first question was previously answered. Second question, unless you can convince someone else to do it for you, all healing must be self provided. Third question, go nuts. Thats why I gave spare XP.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 14, 2006)

How about flaws?


----------



## Question (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it not unfair that only those with healing spells can heal themselves between battles? As a tournament system, all participants should be fully healed between fights so they can fight on even levels. This is like the equavelent of having your arm broken in a wrestling match, then forced to fight in the next match with said arm still broken.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 14, 2006)

While yes, its true that that is a valid problem, the idea is that a character come prepared with at least basic healing items in order to keep themselves in top shape. However, I am considering the idea that characters can spend points gained from matches to fully heal themselves in the tavern.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 14, 2006)

I am going to give on this issue and declare that you get fully healed once per day after you have 8 hours of rest. I do want PCs to keep the idea of self-healing in mind for when fights become more frequent though.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 14, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> I am going to give on this issue and declare that you get fully healed once per day after you have 8 hours of rest. I do want PCs to keep the idea of self-healing in mind for when fights become more frequent though.




I bought a wand to ensure that I have no shortage of healing.  As long as I've got time to use it, 750gp for a cheap wand is chump change.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 15, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I bought a wand to ensure that I have no shortage of healing.  As long as I've got time to use it, 750gp for a cheap wand is chump change.




my thoughts exactly


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 15, 2006)

Albedo,

Did you get my email? Knowing Hotmail, its liable to be buried in spam or in the junk mail folder.


----------



## moritheil (Aug 15, 2006)

Your campaign is potentially very interesting.  

- Will you allow extensive casting of spells outside of combat? (For example, can planar creatures be summoned/bound?)  I ask because it could be a hassle for a DM to deal with, but some builds are more viable that way.

- By "3.5 books," do you mean explicitly the 3.5 books, or does this include 3.0 books that were not updated?  If the former, I think I can see why you got a ton of good and neutral entries but very few evil (as BoVD is 3.0, whereas BoED is 3.5 - leaving evil players somewhat in the lurch.)


----------



## Question (Aug 15, 2006)

Buying healing items is not a serious solution.

First, potions only go up to a certain level, and cost quite a lot for what they do. A potion of CLW at 1d8+1 costs 50 gp. In order to heal, say, 75 hp(quite likely for a fighter type, after a tough fight),you would need to spend maybe 1 thousand. On average. 

Secondly, yes, wands cost less than potions do.......much less. 50 charges of 1d8+1 only costs 750 gp for instance. The problem is anyone who can use it, either already can cast it, and thus wouldnt need it, or is a rogue/warlock/other class with use magic device as a class skill. Fighters, wizards, etc would not be able to do this. The same applies to scrolls.

I still dont get why you want players to fight matches in less than optimum condition? All its going to do is encourage people to be a class that can cast healing magic at will.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 15, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> First, potions only go up to a certain level, and cost quite a lot for what they do. A potion of CLW at 1d8+1 costs 50 gp. In order to heal, say, 75 hp(quite likely for a fighter type, after a tough fight),you would need to spend maybe 1 thousand. On average.




Don't buy a butt-load of potions.  Buy wands, or other items that can heal (ring of regeneration, etc.)



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Secondly, yes, wands cost less than potions do.......much less. 50 charges of 1d8+1 only costs 750 gp for instance. The problem is anyone who can use it, either already can cast it, and thus wouldnt need it, or is a rogue/warlock/other class with use magic device as a class skill. Fighters, wizards, etc would not be able to do this. The same applies to scrolls.




Take a few ranks in UMD, don't use Charisma as a dump stat (you've got plenty of points for point-buy to do that).  Anyone can do this, and I think you can take a 20 outside of combat to activate the wand.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> I still dont get why you want players to fight matches in less than optimum condition? All its going to do is encourage people to be a class that can cast healing magic at will.




It sounds like we'll be fighting at least once per day in optimal condition, and possibly more after that with time between to heal.  Should be interesting.

It also sounds like this isn't a straight arena fight pvp.  It sounds like it will involve some NPC's and a modicum of plot.

And for the record, I didn't create a character of a class that can cast healing magic at all.  (Though I did buy a wand and some ranks in UMD).


----------



## Albedo (Aug 15, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I still dont get why you want players to fight matches in less than optimum condition? All its going to do is encourage people to be a class that can cast healing magic at will.




I understand your concern, I really do, but your missing the big picture here. The point of a tournament isn't just to overcome your next obstacle. Its also to save up as much strength as possible for later matches. What I'm trying to do is add a penalty for getting hurt really bad in a match. This adds the ideal that you need to ration your resources and strive to use less of them in a fight rather than waste everything you have on every fight knowing you'll get it all back later.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 15, 2006)

For each page there will be an updated characters list.

Characters Recieved:
Einan - Kallandros - Good
Question - Tremere - Neutral
bluegodjanus - Torea - Good
devrimk - Katana - Lawful
Iku Rex - Zeki - Lawful
IcyCool - Sean McFallon - Lawful
Voidrazor - Shadow Dragon - Evil
Watus - Mord Ekland - Lawful
DrZombie - Acolyte Wu - (team not picked yet)


----------



## Albedo (Aug 15, 2006)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Your campaign is potentially very interesting.
> 
> - Will you allow extensive casting of spells outside of combat? (For example, can planar creatures be summoned/bound?)  I ask because it could be a hassle for a DM to deal with, but some builds are more viable that way.
> 
> - By "3.5 books," do you mean explicitly the 3.5 books, or does this include 3.0 books that were not updated?  If the former, I think I can see why you got a ton of good and neutral entries but very few evil (as BoVD is 3.0, whereas BoED is 3.5 - leaving evil players somewhat in the lurch.)




Spellcasting can take place anytime anywhere as long as your able to do so and it does not effect other characters (in a negetive way mostly). As for 3.0 sources on the usable list, theres Savage Species (cause I like it), and I'm adding the BoVD too because it and the BoED are, in my mind, a package deal. FF I'm considering as 3.25 and also declaring it a useable source.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 15, 2006)

(For the record: I don't have a problem with once/day healing.)



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Don't buy a butt-load of potions.  Buy wands, or other items that can heal (ring of regeneration, etc.)



Ring of regeneration? At 90000 that may well be the most overpriced item in the game.  And "etc"? ... like what? Healing is hard to come by. 



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Anyone can do this, and I think you can take a 20 outside of combat to activate the wand.



No, if you roll a natural 1 and fail you can't use the item for one day. If you don't have a _very_ high UMD you need several wands if you're going to depend on them for your survival. 

One thing to remember: A single level of paladin or ranger lets one use the much desired wand.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 16, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> For each page there will be an updated characters list.
> 
> Characters Recieved:
> Einan - Kallandros - Good
> ...




Did you get my character submission?  I sent it to you via the Forum email option.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 16, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Ring of regeneration? At 90000 that may well be the most overpriced item in the game.  And "etc"? ... like what? Healing is hard to come by.




Believe me, I looked long and hard at one of them.   I believe there is an Ioun stone in the DMG that does roughly the same thing.  I put the etc. in there to cover any items in the multitude of other books (including the XPH) that might heal.  I'm aware that they are hard to come by.



			
				Iku Rex said:
			
		

> No, if you roll a natural 1 and fail you can't use the item for one day. If you don't have a _very_ high UMD you need several wands if you're going to depend on them for your survival.




Ah, good thing I grabbed several ranks in UMD.



			
				Iku Rex said:
			
		

> One thing to remember: A single level of paladin or ranger lets one use the much desired wand.




Other options might be to take the Leadership feat for a healing cohort, or make an alliance early.

At any rate, I have no problem with the once/day healing.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Did you get my character submission?  I sent it to you via the Forum email option.




I'm afraid I haven't gotten it yet. You may want to try sending it again. Just a refresher for the new page, my e-mail is tysopern@hotmail.com


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll be sending in my character tonight, tomorrow at latest.


----------



## moritheil (Aug 16, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Spellcasting can take place anytime anywhere as long as your able to do so and it does not effect other characters (in a negetive way mostly).




So I'm not allowed to, say, build a conjurer that sends fiends to assassinate people while they sleep, then bring the bodies back so I can turn them in?  It greatly alters gameplay balance if players will not have to defend themselves at all times (I had assumed that they would, since you said challenges could take place at all times.)  If they do have to defend themselves at all times, I'm afraid I don't understand the reasoning behind restricting spellcasting during off-hours, when presumably a rogue can sneak into someone's bedroom and knife them with the same result.

I also have questions regarding other challenges.  Must they be verbal, or can I build, say, an assassin to one-shot kill/subdue someone from hiding as a "challenge?"  It messes with rogue classes if a challenge has to be declared, because that gives away their presence.

I assume that ring-out penalties apply if fighting in a ring.  Can someone run away from an unofficial challenge, and return to deal with the challenger later, or is running away considered a forfeit?

Do characters know the schedule of fights, or can they find out?

Are spells used going to be posted openly and by name, thus leading to the possibility of other players reading posts and knowing what a character uses, or will you vaguely describe the effects unless someone makes a skill check (thus making Spellcraft important)?

Sorry for all the questions, but I have found that different campaigns tend to have very different approaches to these issues, and the issues make a huge difference for some characters.  (For example, if I play an evoker who uses fireball all the time, and someone's cleric casts spell immunity: fireball, I'm screwed.  I don't think this should happen without that cleric watching a prior fight and making a Spellcraft check, or getting the information from someone who did that.  But of course, I'm not the DM, so I have to ask.)


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2006)

Alrighty, heres the scoop. When I refered to spellcasting restrictions (ex. negetive effects on other PCs) I forgot to mention that these limitations take place only inside the main banquet hall (essentially the safe zone). Once you leave this area, its no holds barred. Now, as for challenges to other characters (NPC or PC) these will be verbal and must be agreed upon by both parties. Once it is agreed upon, you may pick how many people participate and where it shall be held and then it becomes an official match and mediaters will take you to the arena. 

Now, there are three more basic questions to be answered.

1. How will combat posts work.

In order to maintain a fair and equal environment, all actions of the characters will be e-mailed to me, including the rolls, and then I shall post a description in the gameplay thread. I will reveal what the characters know about each other (due to skills checks, and knowledge checks and the like) at that time.

2. How the matches will work.

Once you and your opponent start a match, there is no real restriction on what you can do. You don't have to stay in the arena, there are no ring outs (though there are situational hazards) and your not under any obligations to finish the match. However, you won't be allowed to get back into the safe area until your match is finished, which brings me to my third question.

3. Can fights take place outside of matches. 

Once somebody leaves the safe area, they can be targetted by anyone else. Matches can be interfered with, victors can be ambushed coming back to the safe area, anything anybody can think of doing in order to hinder other players or get ahead is allowed. Just remember that if you go out hunting, everyone else is entitled to go hunting after you.


----------



## moritheil (Aug 16, 2006)

That clarifies a lot!  Thanks.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 16, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Alrighty, heres the scoop. When I refered to spellcasting restrictions (ex. negetive effects on other PCs) I forgot to mention that these limitations take place only inside the main banquet hall (essentially the safe zone).



Hmm. So the resting quarters are _not_ safe? Is there anything stopping characters from living/sleeping in the main hall?


			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Once you and your opponent start a match, there is no real restriction on what you can do. You don't have to stay in the arena, there are no ring outs (though there are situational hazards) and your not under any obligations to finish the match. However, you won't be allowed to get back into the safe area until your match is finished, which brings me to my third question.



My character's challenged by a CE ninja. As soon as he match beigns the ninja shouts "NINJA MAGIC", disappears, and legs it out of the arena. Is my character now stuck on the outside for as long as his opponent wants? (Or until he can somehow find and corner the ninja.) 


BTW: This calls for some (minor) changes to my character. Can you give us a final warning before the characters are "locked down"?


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll get my character emailed to you this evening.  I'll also try and get a secondary character put in by that time as well.


----------



## Question (Aug 16, 2006)

Take a few ranks in UMD? For many classes it is a CC skill, and the DC for suceeding on casting with a wand of CLW is 16. You would need to spend 12 skill points to suceed at it 50% of the time on average.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 16, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Take a few ranks in UMD? For many classes it is a CC skill, and the DC for suceeding on casting with a wand of CLW is 16. You would need to spend 12 skill points to suceed at it 50% of the time on average.




Hey, I'm not going to build your character for you. 

If you feel you have to build a cleric to be competitive, that's your call.  I didn't build a cleric, and I think I'll do fine.


----------



## Watus (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm working on a build as well.  I'll have it to you this afternoon, barring any unforeseen complications.


----------



## Question (Aug 16, 2006)

Im sure everyone will be competitive at the start at least.


----------



## moritheil (Aug 17, 2006)

Bad news (or good news, depending on how you look at it) - I'm afraid I won't be able to participate.  A campaign I am running has attracted a bit more interest than I expected, and I think the best thing I can do is to give it my full attention rather than kick out half the applicants. 

Thanks for your patience, Albedo, and I hope some of the questions I asked helped others here!

Good luck, everyone, and I'll see you around the rules forum (except for Question, whom I will presumably see elsewhere first.  )


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Hmm. So the resting quarters are _not_ safe? Is there anything stopping characters from living/sleeping in the main hall?
> My character's challenged by a CE ninja. As soon as he match beigns the ninja shouts "NINJA MAGIC", disappears, and legs it out of the arena. Is my character now stuck on the outside for as long as his opponent wants? (Or until he can somehow find and corner the ninja.)
> 
> 
> BTW: This calls for some (minor) changes to my character. Can you give us a final warning before the characters are "locked down"?




Resting is permitted in the safe area, yes. Now the only solution for an opponent who runs away on you is to go hunt him down, or find yourself another victim. The key is, you need a body (alive or dead) to get back in. As for character lockdown, I go by last e-mail sent on terms of changes. Until I pick a cut off date feel free to tweak.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 17, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Now the only solution for an opponent who runs away on you is to go hunt him down, or find yourself another victim. The key is, you need a body (alive or dead) to get back in.



How about this: My character's opponent runs away. So my character shrugs, wanders back to the main hall and calls for one of his allies. "Hello friend! My opponent seems to have run away to hide. Do you mind helping me back in?" "Not at all, friend. I'll just walk out a few feet beyond the borderline and then we can walk back in together."  

Problem solved? Any drawbacks?

Edit: Oh, and what kind of allies are we allowed to bring (without them counting as separate characters)? Familiars? Animal companions? Constructs? Or even cohorts?


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 17, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Problem solved? Any drawbacks?




I gather that the "body" you need is that of your defeated opponent.


----------



## Iku Rex (Aug 17, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I gather that the "body" you need is that of your defeated opponent.



No, you can "find yourself another victim".


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 17, 2006)

This looks really interesting.  I'd like to get in if there's any room left.


----------



## Question (Aug 17, 2006)

So do we have an ETA on start?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 18, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> How about this: My character's opponent runs away. So my character shrugs, wanders back to the main hall and calls for one of his allies. "Hello friend! My opponent seems to have run away to hide. Do you mind helping me back in?" "Not at all, friend. I'll just walk out a few feet beyond the borderline and then we can walk back in together."
> 
> Problem solved? Any drawbacks?
> 
> Edit: Oh, and what kind of allies are we allowed to bring (without them counting as separate characters)? Familiars? Animal companions? Constructs? Or even cohorts?




Now heres the reason why you scenario doesn't work out so good. If someone did that for you, they would be considered to have surrendered to you and would lose. As for the other question, I'm going to be cutting out leadership feats.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 18, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> So do we have an ETA on start?




I'm planning on closing recruitment down Monday (4 Days). We'll start shortly after.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I've posted my 'intro' in the rogues gallery.. anyone left?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2006)

Will we be fighting an NPC first? To test our battle plans, and such. You know, every movie starts with some poor sobs who's only purpose is to get slaughtered halfway scene two after saying their only line (which usually is : you gonna die... AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHLLLL)


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 23, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Will we be fighting an NPC first? To test our battle plans, and such. You know, every movie starts with some poor sobs who's only purpose is to get slaughtered halfway scene two after saying their only line (which usually is : you gonna die... AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHLLLL)



I don't know, that seems likely to give away quite a bit about the various builds and classes of the characters, which would defeat the whole purpose of only posting descriptions.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 23, 2006)

It might be good for everyone to get a fight or two under their belt before possibly running into a harsh one-sided pvp fight. Even if the characters are relatively well balanced overall, a grappler that goes first and gets ahold of a caster, or a caster that gets away long enough to fully buff then return could make things ugly.

Plus a PC vs NPC fight or two would be an exercise in resource management. We'd need to use enough of our abilities to win the fight without giving away more information than necessary.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmm, yes that's a good point.  I think casters aren't allowed to buff themselves in this match though.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 23, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Hmm, yes that's a good point.  I think casters aren't allowed to buff themselves in this match though.




Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking over the thread, I think I misread the part about no "Private Buffing" as "Personal Buffing."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2006)

*x*

Ignore this. Dumb mispost.


----------



## Caros (Aug 23, 2006)

*Joining last minute.*

Joining last minute. Hopefully.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 24, 2006)

Alrighty, I'm gonna be closing recruitment now. Sorry for my dissapearance, I got a little busy for awhile. Heres the final character list. 

Characters Recieved:
Einan - Kallandros - Good
Question - Tremere - Neutral
bluegodjanus - Torea - Good
devrimk - Katana - Lawful
Iku Rex - Zeki - Lawful
IcyCool - Sean McFallon - Lawful
Voidrazor - Shadow Dragon - Evil
Watus - Mord Ekland - Lawful
DrZombie - Acolyte Wu - Good
Caros - Roy - Chaos
ishalleatyourflesh - Creature of Torment - Chaos
Jemal - (you forgot a name) - Chaos
Moonstone Spider - Khorli - Neutral?

I shall be starting this on saturday. Sometime before them I will post a complete rule set here. Good Luck all.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 24, 2006)

A quick question on consumables. . . will characters be able to resupply things like spell components, arrows, and thrown weapons from the safe zone or somewhere?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2006)

I think for simplicities sake I'm going to donate a bag of random junk to all of the pc's. Essentially, the bag has an invested amount of gp (in this case 250gp) and whenever you want, you can pull a mundane item from the ohb out of it for twice its gp cost. This will allow you to not have to worry about small things like arrows and spell components.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2006)

Added name.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry about the delay. My comps home comp has been having virus problems and couldn't log onto the internet. However, it should be fixed by tommorow, which means I cna start this up soon. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 5, 2006)

Albedo-
Any update on when we might start?


----------



## Albedo (Sep 8, 2006)

Tommorow


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 8, 2006)

Ooh cool!


----------



## Albedo (Sep 9, 2006)

Alrighty all, I'm glad to say that Mortal Kombat officially starts...... Right Now. Here is the rules.

You all start in the Main Banquet Hall. This is just a title, there will be lodging provided. Here, you can do whatever you want, however, there is a "negation field" that prevents anything your character does from affecting other participants. 

I will be posting the first round of matches in the game play forum. Whenever you are selected, four robed men will come for you from the temple area directly North of the banquet hall. This area is off limits btw, but you can go to the door to converse with the moderaters whenever you feel like. They will exchange services for points earned in the tournament. These services include 1. Refilling charges in a magic item (1 Point), 2. Repairing a single damaged or destroyed item (1 Point), 3. Fully healing/restoring your character (1 Point), 4. Leveling up (Current ECL -7 points), 5. Purchasing new items (1 Point per 20,000 gp value of single item). I'll shall post more services as they come up. NO ITEM CREATION CHART. They are also the ones to go to in order to set of challenges and duels.

Now, once a fight is initiated, the robed men shall escort you to your battle area. This is the only time someone outside the safe area of the banquet hall may not be touched (or the violater shall feel the wrath of some slightly epic irate mediators.) While heading towards your destination, you may freely do whatever you like as long as you keep pace. (this does not count attacking your opponent > ) Now, when you reach your fighting area, the robed men shall leave and you may do whatever it is you feel is best.

Matches, while having official start times, don't really have specific endings. You just need to make it back to the banquet hall entrance with a defeated opponent. If your opponenet is alive, and surrenders, you shall be granted 3 points. If he is alive and unconscious you are awarded 2 points. If he is a lump of carbon (or in a somewhat less than living state) you shall be granted 1 point. You will also be granted entry back into the banquet hall. While you may leave at any time, this is the only way you may return. 

You may lose up to three times before you are removed from the tournament, however, you may only die once, whereafter you shall be used to feed the remaining particicipants. Once there are only 10 people left, the three with the most points shall go on, while the rest have a seven way free for all to determine superiority. The winner may proceed with the other 3. There are fifty participants involved, all non players will obviously be NPCs and because I am incredably lazy and my origional NPC file was killed by a virus, they shall be posted as they come. Thank you, and good luck.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 9, 2006)

So, are we all to sign up in the main thread now or only those who have a fight?

Also will it be possible to watch the fights via some sort of divination or do the rest of us just sit around drinking ale and wondering what happened?


----------



## Question (Sep 9, 2006)

Im not listed?


----------



## Albedo (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres how its going to work. I'm going to run 4 official fights at once, while everybody else can do what they want. In terms of seeing other fights, theres a large sphere in the roof of the hall that broadcasts them as they happen.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 12, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> 5. Purchasing new items (1 Point per 20,000 gp value of single item). I'll shall post more services as they come up. NO ITEM CREATION CHART.



So this buying of items, can you stack the value of single items (For instance buy 20,000GP worth of Potions of CLW) or would one CLW cost 1 Point?

Also does this mean characters can't create items for themselves using the 5,000 extra experience we started with?


----------



## Albedo (Sep 12, 2006)

I will allow characters to craft items, but only ones that already exist in the DMG. Also, in terms of stacking single items, I will allow it as long as you check with me first and the value of the item you buy in bulk does not exeed 1,000 gp for a single one.


----------



## Question (Sep 18, 2006)

Heres a suggestion : Instead of sending the emails after reading the posts on forum on a round by round basis, why dont you 3(the 2 combatants and the DM) arrange to meet on IRC, some kind of instant messenger, or some other medium and just resolve the fight in 15 mins flat, and write up a summary on the boards later?


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 19, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Heres a suggestion : Instead of sending the emails after reading the posts on forum on a round by round basis, why dont you 3(the 2 combatants and the DM) arrange to meet on IRC, some kind of instant messenger, or some other medium and just resolve the fight in 15 mins flat, and write up a summary on the boards later?




Possibly because not everyone has access to an IM client?

I don't, at least.  Otherwise it's a good suggestion.  I apologize if I'm slowing you down, that's partially why I've just taken to posting my actions in the forum.


----------

